

45% of college students show no significant learning - alexwestholm
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41136935/ns/us_news-education/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from several sources a couple of weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2118460> <\- This has lots of comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2116404>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2115727>

------
rick888
While learning is important on college. The networking and social aspects are
just as important.

